# no fly list



## elle64 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello, can anyone tell me if this list exists now? I have been threatened by my egyptian husband to be put on this....he has also threatened my daughter and states he will get her deported. I have a lot of evidence tht has been sent to a friend showing abusive and threatening behaviour/language towrads nme and my daughter; he has also hit both of us and destroyed the visa part of my daughters passport....help please


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Do you have an Egyptian passport? I believe he can't stop you if you are leaving on a British passport contact the embassy. 
Egyptian men are great at trying to throw their weight around and full of bluster.. how can he get her deported but from what you have told us you both would be better out of the country good luck


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Maiden is right, get to your embassy for assistance.


----------

